# next stop - piano concerto 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vladimir Ashkenazy - W.A. Mozart Piano Concerto No.12 in A Major*

*W.A. Mozart Piano Concerto No.12 in A Major

Vladimir Ashkenazy - Piano and Conducting
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*

Smoth and playfull concerto with great melodic creativity. Light and easy playing by Ashkenazi


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto N°1 Op. 23 (Stanislav Ioudenitch)*

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23

*1.Allegro non troppo e molto maestoso -- Allegro con spirito
2.Andantino semplice -- Prestissimo
3.Allegro con fuoco*

This piano concerto has something special. Beautiful, varied and colourfull, but there is something else I cant describe, but it hit me in the stomack!
Fine effort here from orchestra and pianist.

youtube comments

*I can "Like" this in less than 3 minutes!﻿

This is a masterful interpretation, rendition and performance of Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Opus 23 by a very gifted pianist.

superb!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Proms 2013-Ravel-Piano Concerto in G major+Encore with Conductor!*

*French pianist Jean-Yves Thibaudet performs Ravel's jazz-inflected Piano Concerto in G major and encore (24:23) The enchanted garden from Ravel's Mother Goose suite with Philippe Jordan, conductor of the Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester.*

Beautiful! Very colourfull, and brilliant performance and vide production

youtube comments

*wonderful....so appreciative of these BBC Proms performances....for the world....should be heard ( and watched ) by billions.....All hail Maurice Ravel and these wonderful artists﻿

What a young trumpet player. That is a devilishly difficult solo frequently flubbed by many a first chair players. This young man dispatched it as if though it were a joke.﻿

definite sounds of gershwin in this piece﻿

I've never seen a bassoonist jam that hard while playing.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Busoni, Piano Concerto in C Major Op. 39*

*Marc-André Hamelin piano. Sibelius Hall, Lahti / 31st March 2001.*

A grandeous,romantic, and utterly strange concerto. First time I listen to it, and I am impressed over both the lyrical and dramatic qualities that lays in it. Not the best sound, but a very good performance.

youtube comments

*This is what modern music should sound like, not the chaotic junk by Cage, Babbit, etc.

To Kris Keyes - this is NOT 'modern' music. It is neo-romantic. So, you are saying that modern music should be like music from another period. Well, then it would still not be modern music. It would be a copy of another style from a different period.﻿

I share the "Concerto for piano and orchestra" from Ferruccio Busoni played amazingly by Marc-André Hamelin. It's really worth watching. And, in the fifth movement... surprise! a male chorus singing with the orchestra and piano! It's a real explosion of sounds.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahmsianoconcert no.2 op.83 - Brautigam - Schonwandt - Live Concert - HD*

*Johannes Brahms: Concert voor piano en orkest no.2 op.83 / Piano Concert no.2 op.83
Radio Kamer Filharmonie o.l.v. Michael Schønwandt
Ronald Brautigam: piano.

Opgenomen: zondag 16 januari 2011, Grote Zaal Concertgebouw Amsterdam.*

Very good version of this solid aqnd rich Brahms concerto.

youtube comments

*It' wonderful playing -- spontaneous, engaged, fully alive, certainly sincere and well thought out, but I still prefer slower tempi. He's extraordinarily capable, and very exciting, but that last movement is marked ALLEGRETTO. Brautigam played it ALLEGRO VIVACE, if not quite PRESTO. Astonishing that he could bring it off at that speed, but I miss the grace, poise and spaciousness of interpretations I like better. I only wish he hadn't chosen to look like ELLY NEY REVISITED. That HAIR is just too much.﻿

One of the most compelling performances of that "Tiny Wisp of a Scherzo" I've ever hear, and believe me I have heard EVERYBODY. The first movement struck me as faster than it needs to be. This gave it an edgy, breathless quality in places like a rider astride a galloping settled he can't quite control. But the warmth and sincerity here is wonderful. Really looking forward to the third and fourth movements. Only Rudolf Buchbinder -- a recent discovery for me -- gives a better account in HIS live performance.﻿*


----------

